# Need 1 or 2 players for Atlanta, GA Game



## Kestrel (Feb 11, 2002)

Hi,

I'm currently running Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil on Thursday nights and need 1 or 2 players in the Atlanta area.  We hold the game in Midtown from 6pm to 10pm.

Thanks,
Brian

EDIT- This game is now full.  If a moderator ccould delete, that would be great.


----------

